# wow 10 day free trial wont work



## pleasewowwork (Nov 24, 2008)

what should i do?


----------



## user501sc (Nov 25, 2007)

Might be able to help you if I could see what your problem is, all I see is and your question. This is just not enough information to be able to help you.


----------



## FaunMira (Dec 3, 2008)

I get an error message saying "Can not download WoW trial, please close all applications and try again"

I have NOTHING opened. Nothing.
So.. what do I do?


----------



## ExMachina (Nov 28, 2008)

If you have a router conencting you to the internet try forwarding the following ports:
3724 (used by wow)
6112 (used by wow patcher)
6881-6999 (used by wow patcher)

If you're not sure how to setup port forwarding do a search for your router details & port forwarding or check the networking support forum.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

use this port forwarding guide
just pick your router and the game (WOW in your case)
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm


----------

